

Get a 40% discount on the Rails 3 Tutorial book (one day only) - mhartl
http://news.railstutorial.org/get-a-40-discount-on-the-rails-3-tutorial-boo

======
mhartl
The _Ruby on Rails 3 Tutorial_ book has been updated for Rails 3.0.0 final.
The arduous update process was completed by changing

    
    
      $ gem install rails --pre
    

to

    
    
      $ gem install rails --version 3.0.0
    

(That's a little lie—there was a _bit_ more to it than that—but this was the
only substantive change.) Thanks to the Rails core team for all their hard
work!

